# Hello From New Jersey!



## JDL11888 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello There. I am a young female from the New Jersey Shore Area. Over the years I have become more and more popular in my area for knowing about pets and wild animals, and I now do small mammal and exotics rescue and rehabilitation. I recently rescued 3 older fancy mice, now I'm up to 6 of my own, and I've adopted out 20 babies from accidental litters. I also recently took in a old fancy rat boy. I'd like to join the forums to just have somewhere to go incase I have a question about my little girls and guy.


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

helllo!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello
And enjoy


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

